# Getting goats to eat their minerals



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

What do you do if you can't get your goats to eat their minerals? My two won't touch it if left out free choice. I've tried mixing it with their grain but they somehow manage to eat all the grain & leave the minerals behind & turn their noses up. They act like a three year old with a plate of broccoli!

I know from what I've read here that loose minerals are generally preferred, but I was thinking of trying one of the flavored mineral blocks I saw at the feed store instead.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't mix minerals with their grain.....I have a seperate dish hanging on the wall and I refreshen their minerals every few days, I only put enough minerals in the dish to last a few days......with my guys, it seems if the minerals sit there for long they won't eat them.....but when I put fresh out they go crazy for them! Also, you may try a different brand.....my guys seem to like other brands better than some.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have it where they can get to it easy and not get dirty? They will not touch it if it gets dusty even.

What kind of mineral do you use. I had to use a couple before I found one that my goats liked.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine never ate theirs either when I mixed it with grain. If it's fresh in its own container they will.
There are times when they inhaled it like candy & other times they just dont seem to need as much.

Oh, if I go out there with a fresh pan I will get mobbed!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I provide mine with free-choice mineral in their run. I use the sweetlix magnum-milk product for my milkers...I've tried different ones like Purina but I do prefer this brand and the girls like it better (of course they like the more expensive one :roll: ) I only use this on my milkers however http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C36P13 ... 11679.aspx


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For those stubborn ones ...you can also put some in their mouth daily, so they can get a taste for it and start eating it on their own...it doesn't have to be much.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay I was using a loose cow minieral they ate just not very well. I recently found a goat mineral don't remember the name but they love it. I only have a few goats in each pen so I only put a small amount at a time. Then I give them fresh each week or re-fill as needed. It seems to be working well. My does are doing great my buck is being a little more picky.....


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I'm giving them Manna Pro Goat Minerals-- it was the only loose mineral brand at the feed store. I've been putting it in one of those feeders that hang on the fence, so it stays clean. I tried hand feeding my doe this evening and she ate a little, but still didn't seem to like it that much. 

They seem to be pretty picky eaters anyway-- so much for the tin can eating stereotype! They're finicky about what type of hay they like (hate Timothy, love orchardgrass) and what green plants they'll eat (clover & chickweed are great, pea shoots & other garden scraps are gross). They're almost worse than horses! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can be very picky...you are right about that.... keep trying to put it in their mouth and they may get a taste for it..... :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine look at me like I'm trying to feed them poison with the Manna Pro minerals... but they eat the Sweetlix loose minerals like it's candy???? SOooo weird! LOL I was trimming hooves the other day... well my 5 year old LOVES to be the designated treat giver during hoof trims so she runs back and forth from the garage to the stand bringing handfulls of pellets and grain. Well she was doing this with my buck and I kept complaining about the wind blowing so much sand in my face.... I realized when I FINALLY looked up from his hoof that my daughter was feeding him the loose minerals and he was in heaven! TOO funny. She said look Mommy he REALLY likes the red sugar! :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## suzanne (Aug 20, 2009)

I feed the Golden Blend minerals that I order from Hoeggers. My goats seem to like it and even the kids dive in when they are old enough. I put a scoop of minerals on one side of the container and some baking soda on the other side and just refresh it every few days. They love it most when it is just poured!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually leave some in the feed pan on the milk stand and the milkers have a few licks while they're standing there. Everyone else jumps up on the stand whenever they want some minerals. It disappears at a pretty good rate.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Funny how what one person's goats don't like, another's will. Also the approach for one doesn't work for another. I use Manna Pro goat minerals and I mix it with their grain. What falls to the bottom (most sticks to the grain), they lick the bowl clean-I call them my dishwasher goats. :greengrin:


----------

